# The INFP bad boy



## nevermore

I think they are INFJ's. 

Jim Morrison and Johnny Deep put on that deliberately cool and laid back vibe but you sense the intensity of Ni. Johnny Depp seems excellent at wearing masks which is an Fe thing.

William Blake sort of "looks" INFP in old portraits based on stereotypes of the soft, harmless poet...but if he was, he seemed to identify more with his N function than his F function. (His thoughts were a forerunner to Jung's and he was aware of the four dimensions we use in the MBTI today - he clearly seems to identify with N the most.)

Though he really did hate the over-T'd thought that flourished in society in his time...


----------



## nichya

nevermore said:


> Johnny Depp seems excellent at wearing masks which is an Fe thing.


uhmm, no it is more of a Fi-Ne thing, there is a difference in INFP and INFJ acting. INFPs are praised on how real they make their characters and how they make their characters come alive and wear those characters becoming them while INFJs get praised on having the acting disciplines and carrying emotional gestures on their faces easily.

I don't think Johnny Depp is your typical appropriate Fe.


----------



## nevermore

nichya said:


> uhmm, no it is more of a Fi-Ne thing, there is a difference in INFP and INFJ acting. INFPs are praised on how real they make their characters and how they make their characters come alive and wear those characters becoming them while INFJs get praised on having the acting disciplines and carrying emotional gestures on their faces easily.
> 
> I don't think Johnny Depp is your typical appropriate Fe.


We might have to agree to disagree here. If you are good at wearing a mask it isn't going to show as obviously or clearly.

When INFPs excel at acting it tends to come across as very genuine, yes. Johnny Depp is good at impersonating Fi but I don't think he has it. Again, you don't need to be exaggerated if you're a good Fe user. His performances seem to "leap out" in a way that I associate with Fe, even if they are subtle. Fi acting I perceive more like a piece of metal that heats up till it's glowing.

He strikes me as a craftsman in a way that is more Fe-Ti. But this is just me, and I'm aware that this is not the most popular opinion in the MBTI community.


----------



## nichya

nevermore said:


> We might have to agree to disagree here. If you are good at wearing a mask it isn't going to show as obviously or clearly.
> 
> When INFPs excel at acting it tends to come across as very genuine, yes. Johnny Depp is good at impersonating Fi but I don't think he has it. Again, you don't need to be exaggerated if you're a good Fe user. His performances seem to "leap out" in a way that I associate with Fe, even if they are subtle. Fi acting I perceive more like a piece of metal that heats up till it's glowing.
> 
> He strikes me as a craftsman in a way that is more Fe-Ti. But this is just me, and I'm aware that this is not the most popular opinion in the MBTI community.


No I am totally down for talking this out although I doubt he is Fe. But I think it is not as uncommon as you believe either, he is the poster boy of MBTI INFP and socionics ENFj. Go figure out, complete different functions in the exact opposites. I also get a 92% likely to be ENFj in socionics, although I believe that socionics tests are pretty much crappy but there is that hint of FiNe and making Fe a play for INFPs that gives them a different vibe I guess.


----------



## Slagasauras

Arguments turn me on as well.
Mmmmmm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nichya

Slagathor said:


> Arguments turn me on as well.
> Mmmmmm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


arguments over johnny depp. Mhmm I see what you mean ;D


----------



## Kurt Wagner

nevermore said:


> When INFPs excel at acting it tends to come across as very genuine, yes. Johnny Depp is good at impersonating Fi but I don't think he has it. Again, you don't need to be exaggerated if you're a good Fe user. His performances seem to "leap out" in a way that I associate with Fe, even if they are subtle. Fi acting I perceive more like a piece of metal that heats up till it's glowing.


I see it as Ne. Ne all the way.


----------



## Slagasauras

nichya said:


> arguments over johnny depp. Mhmm I see what you mean ;D


I mean. All kinds.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nichya

Slagathor said:


> I mean. All kinds.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I beg to differ and I disagree ( or am I being too obvious? ) :tongue:

also m-meow


----------



## Kurt Wagner

nichya said:


> No I am totally down for talking this out although I doubt he is Fe. But I think it is not as uncommon as you believe either, he is the poster boy of MBTI INFP and socionics ENFj. Go figure out, complete different functions in the exact opposites. I also get a 92% likely to be ENFj in socionics, although I believe that socionics tests are pretty much crappy but there is that hint of FiNe and making Fe a play for INFPs that gives them a different vibe I guess.


Like Heath Ledger on that improvised scene blowing up the hospital in TDK. That was total Ne goofiness.








Slagathor said:


> Arguments turn me on as well.
> Mmmmmm.


Another INFP bad boy. I wouldn't mess with someone named *SLAGATHOR*.


----------



## Sygma

nevermore said:


> I think they are INFJ's.
> 
> Jim Morrison and Johnny Deep put on that deliberately cool and laid back vibe but you sense the intensity of Ni. Johnny Depp seems excellent at wearing masks which is an Fe thing.
> 
> William Blake sort of "looks" INFP in old portraits based on stereotypes of the soft, harmless poet...but if he was, he seemed to identify more with his N function than his F function. (His thoughts were a forerunner to Jung's and he was aware of the four dimensions we use in the MBTI today - he clearly seems to identify with N the most.)
> 
> Though he really did hate the over-T'd thought that flourished in society in his time...


I'm puttin masks all the time and it's not really a Fe thing, hell even INTJ are doin this


----------



## Slagasauras

nichya said:


> I beg to differ and I disagree ( or am I being too obvious? ) :tongue:
> 
> also m-meow


MOrE. MORE. 
Tell me how horrible of a person I am! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slagasauras

Luke the Turner said:


> Like Heath Ledger on that improvised scene blowing up the hospital in TDK. That was total Ne goofiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another INFP bad boy. I wouldn't mess with someone named *SLAGATHOR*.


My mentality is that if I ever get robbed--just pretend I'm a masochist to scare them away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Slagathor said:


> My mentality is that if I ever get robbed--just pretend I'm a masochist to scare them away.


o.0

It might work...


----------



## IIIIII

Awesome thread, very entertaining


----------



## nichya

Slagathor said:


> MOrE. MORE.
> Tell me how horrible of a person I am!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Wagner

nichya said:


>


That is the cute.


----------



## nevermore

nichya said:


> No I am totally down for talking this out although I doubt he is Fe. But I think it is not as uncommon as you believe either, he is the poster boy of MBTI INFP and socionics ENFj. Go figure out, complete different functions in the exact opposites. I also get a 92% likely to be ENFj in socionics, although I believe that socionics tests are pretty much crappy but there is that hint of FiNe and making Fe a play for INFPs that gives them a different vibe I guess.


Oh I meant people thinking he is INFP are common. It's like (say) disputing Ayn Rand as an INTJ. I meant _I _was in the minority lol.

It isn't a subject I'm super passionate about tbh but if you want to pull up an interview of his I'd enjoy digging into it. (I tend to go more by how people act than what they say though as I believe it reveals more about them psychologically).



Slagathor said:


> Arguments turn me on as well.
> Mmmmmm.


Things get hot fast here on PC. :wink:


----------

